# not corals, but I like these



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

not corals, but I like these





*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

The first one is super cool, what kind is it?
The second looks like an elegance coral?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

carmenh said:


> The first one is super cool, what kind is it?
> The second looks like an elegance coral?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The first one is red bubble. At least it was one year ago when I got it. Later both green and red started to die. Red survived, but never got it's colors and bubbles back. Second is a elegance. Despite many says you can not have more than 2 clowns in the tank, I have 4


*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

The 1st one looks like GBTA than RBTA, probably because of the light.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

notclear said:


> The 1st one looks like GBTA than RBTA, probably because of the light.


No man. it is purple now, with the green tips. I spoke with Karen from Karen anemones and she said that it is possible that my water misses something to get red color back



*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Well the nem is looking better and better, so you must be doing something right!


----------



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

Nice elegance. How long do the tentacles extend?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Syed said:


> Nice elegance. How long do the tentacles extend?


Tentacles do not extend. The skin extends. I do not really know how to explain it 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

those look crazy. can't wait till i get a bigger tank and i can get one..lol


----------

